# HELP!!! One color not adhering



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I have some custom made plastisol transfers that are 3 color; red, white and green. The red and and white are laying down perfect, but the green is not splitting very well. It sticks to the paper when I split the transfer. 
I'm new to the business and was wondering if it was common problem to have one color do this during the transfer process. 
Any help is appreciated. 
Printing onto 50/50 Gildan Heavy Blend hoodie.
Heavy pressure (recommended by transfer supplier)
365-370 degree heat
Manual press.
Thank you!


----------



## MarielAviles (Jan 4, 2012)

Mark,

Probably due to the PC loading on the green ink? You can add more temp, time and pressure on the heat press to try and increase enhanced peel properties on the green ink.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

MarielAviles said:


> Mark,
> 
> Probably due to the PC loading on the green ink? You can add more temp, time and pressure on the heat press to try and increase enhanced peel properties on the green ink.


Thank you, I will give it try! The homeless shelter is going to end up with a new wardrobe if I don't figure it out!


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Increased temp by 10 degrees and it's still doing it....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You always test on scrap t-shirt material and a transfer cut into 4 or 6 pieces.....


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Are they split or peel transfers? Do they have powder on them? If they are peel with powder try a lower temp and if they are split higher temp.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

hswartout said:


> Are they split or peel transfers? Do they have powder on them? If they are peel with powder try a lower temp and if they are split higher temp.


They are split. I'm going to jack the heat some more and try again. I appreciate everyones input. 
I didn't have issues on the T-Shirts, its with the heavy blend hoodies that I'm having the issues with.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You might not have enough heat on the bottom.....Do a prepress without a garment for 30 seconds....Then a pre-press with a garment for 10 or 15 and then your final press......The bottom has to be hot as well....


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

You may want to test a lower dwell time also if t-shirt do work for you. Blended hoodies will heat up A LOT faster because of the polyester.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I prepress the garment, but not without. I will try that with this next test. Thank You!


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

hswartout said:


> You may want to test a lower dwell time also if t-shirt do work for you. Blended hoodies will heat up A LOT faster because of the polyester.


What do you mean by lower dwell time?


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

lower your press time.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok, what seemed to help was lowering the heat and extending the time pressed. It worked for three hoodies in a row, then did it again. How long should I wait in between shirts before pressing? Do you think maybe my bottom plate is getting too hot?


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Are you printing on one side or the front and back of the hoodie?


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

How about taking some transfers & hoody's to a t-shirt shop in your area to see if they have the same results. Might feel stupid doing this but you might learn a lot in a hurry. 
P.S., When fairly new I had a issue with some transfers from ABC Custom Transfer and couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong..., I actually went to two t-shirt companies in our area for help. They pressed them and had the same issue which at least told me it wasn't my press... as ABC kept trying to blame. Yes I dislike ABC Custom Transfer and so would you if you went through what I did with Clyde.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

hswartout said:


> Are you printing on one side or the front and back of the hoodie?


Printing just one side.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Bryan, believe it or not, there are no shops within 30miles that do heat transfer for me to do that. Hence the start up idea.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Well the transfer company has no idea what is going on with it. They pressed two of the transfers at their shop and they worked. I video'd myself going a transfer so they could "help" me out better. Now they are reprinting transfers for me. Hope that works!


----------

